# Helps Keep Shop Socket clutter to a mininum



## funchuck (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks for the review. I have seen these at the stores, but was unsure of the quality since it has the B&D label on it. It looks like B&D did a good job on these.


----------



## RvK (Nov 22, 2009)

im sure for professional work combo tools like this are next to useless, but for us occasional hobbyists that only reach for a socket once in a great while that might be a handy addition.


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback. It helps give a more rounded viewpoint of a review. I agree that this would not, by any means, replace a high quality socket set. For automotive work, I am sold on the American made, lifetime warrantied sockets. I like this tool in the shop because it is convenient and performs the job without my having to yank out a socket set or a set of wrenches for machine settings, hooking up compressor parts, etc. Since I do these things quite regularly, I find sockets kind of a pain.

Thanks all for responding,

David


----------



## ericrubash (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm a big fan of this tool, makes things easy for me


----------



## davidroberts (Nov 8, 2008)

True story. I visited my Mom and Dad over the holidays and we opened presents together. Mom bought Dad one of these. Dad is an old time farmer, rancher, cow polk, retired. He's 87. Dad looked at it twisted it around in his hand and let go a quizical "huh". We stayed a day or two more then packed up and drove back to the Houston area. Home again, I drove up the driveway, parked, got out and started to unload the trunk. Guess what I found hidden between two duffle bags. It had a note that said, "I probably won't use this as much as you would. Don't tell your mother". Cute couple.


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

Funny story David. I hope you get use out of it though


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

thanks for the review David


----------

